# UAD Apollo No Devices Found



## Mattia Chiappa (Oct 15, 2020)

I recently upgraded my iMac to the latest 10.15.7 and after doing this I'm experiencing a very annoying problem with my Apollo Twin interface. 

If I switch off and then turn it back on the UAD meter prompts me with the message no devices found. It's super annoying because the only way I can get it recognised is by rebooting my computer with the Apollo switched on before hand. I didn't have this problem before and obviously it is very unpractical to reboot every time I want to use it. I already tried re-installing the software and a hardware reset but nothing worked. Do guys have any idea what is going on?

Thanks in advance for your help!
Matt


----------



## Keith Levenson (Oct 15, 2020)

In your security preferences have you allowed Apollo permissions? You'd five this in system preferences privacy.You might also want uninstall and reinstall the UAD software.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Oct 16, 2020)

Keith Levenson said:


> In your security preferences have you allowed Apollo permissions? You'd five this in system preferences privacy.You might also want uninstall and reinstall the UAD software.


Thanks, yes I already did that


----------

